# 1976 BMW 2002 Automatic Trans - Motor/Trans/Car shake excessively while idle at red l



## 2002square (Mar 30, 2015)

This is my 1976 BMW 2002 Automatic. I have a major issue when I wait idle at red lights. The car shakes excessively. More than it normally should for an original engine in fair condition. Besides replacing motor and transmission mounts, is there anything else I should be looking for. I have put the car on time the best I could and replaced Webber 32/26 carb completely with an electric choke. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

When did the problem start?
Need more info to help you


----------



## 2002square (Mar 30, 2015)

The problem started about a year ago. Have had the motor mounts replaced back then because I rebuilt the engine. I don't remember replacing the transmission mounts though. I was just wondering if it could be something as simple as that or if it could be something bigger. 

The car is at a friends house parked because he's gonna have a look. He's a big E30 fan so he might have more of a clue thank me. I have read that a bad Guido or support could also be a suspect. Just getting some feedback before getting under the car to know what I should be looking for. Thanks.


----------



## toybreaker (Dec 3, 2011)

I am thinking it is missing at low rpm's. 
easy check wait until after dark and start it. lift the hood and look closely at the plug wries and coil wire. You can see spark "leaking" Sounds funny but true.
Also check for vacuum leaks, I use soapy water, in a spray bottle, the vacuum leak will create bubbles at the leak, no matter how small it is.
when was the last ignition tune up? Does it still have points? If it does look into doing an electronic ignition conversion in the stock distributor.... petronix might have a kit for your engine. It will make it run better.

Keep 
It 
Simple
Silly

Don't just throw parts at a problem 
troubleshoot slowly 1 piece/system at a time


----------



## 2002square (Mar 30, 2015)

*Update. . . Help!!!*

Thank you all for your feedback. I have been doing research and working with a friend to possibly narrow down the possible cause of the shakes on the engine. I have since converted the carburetor from a water choke to an electric, converted the igniter to an electric from Ireland Engineering, replaced alternator with one from an E30 with a built in voltage regulator which reads about 13-14volts to eliminate a voltage issue possibility, changed the original fan to electric to have less resistance on the engine. Checked for vacuum leaks, eliminated some that were evident on the intake manifold all those were replaced. The booster gasket and check valve was also replaced. No signs of vacuum leaks as we checked by spraying carburetor cleaner on suspected vacuum leak areas.

Still have the shakes!!!!! I don't get it. As mentioned on the original post, my RPM's drop excessively when I either put my '76 BMW 2002 Automatic in gear (D) Drive or in (R) reverse. My idle RPM read a about 1100 - 1200 RPM when I'm in (P) Park, but when I put it in (D) Drive or in (R) Reverse my RPM drop to about 500RPM almost turning off the engine.

The shaking had lessened some since the intake manifold gaskets were replaced. But still have the engine shaking. I have read a few other forums in search for other possibilities answers. I thought that the Torque Converter could be a possible suspect. But I don't know.

I would appreciate any other feedback from you all.
Thank you.


----------

